# My Kitten Kaia is home!!



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

Kaia came home last night. She is eating/drinking and using the litter box. She even slept in my bed last night. She is doing great! She is currently sleeping, she has been since 1:30! (its 4:00 now) Kaia has a vet appointment tomorrow. She is stripy on her sides, but her belly is more dotty. Does anyone know what breed / coloring she is? I would say a tabby but her belly is dotted :?: Here are tons of pics  Sorry if their too big..


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Definitely a tabby....she's got the classic "M" on her forehead. I'd say a brown tabby, but true-to-life colors on a computer monitor are alway chancy. In any case, she's a lovely kitten!! Nice tiger stripes, too.


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

gotta love a kitten


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Awww...very cute!

There are two types of tabbies....classic and mackerel. Classic has patches of color while mackerel is striped. So Kaia is a mackerel tabby...

BTW, tabby is not a breed...it's a coat pattern. Cats that you can't trace back their breed are known as Domestic Short Hair (DSH), or DMH (medium haired) or DLH (long haired). So it looks like Kaia is a DSH mackerel tabby.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What a sweetie


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That is one camera-loving kitty!  

Some of those pictures belong on posters! She's so cute I can hardly stand it! :luv


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

thanks everyone!  She is a ball full of energy, as well has a little snuggle bug she fell asleep on my cheek last night.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

She is a sweetheart! Such bright, lively eyes. I think she may need a few more toys, tho 8O .


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

She's ADORABLE!! :heart 
Congratulations.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Wow what a cutie. She could be at the poster child for all cute kittens!


----------



## Tucker48 (Apr 14, 2007)

Too cute! That second picture should be on a calendar!!


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Ohhhh...what a darling she is!! :heart


----------



## 4 cats (Feb 17, 2006)

The first thing I noticed in your pictures are the halters hanging on the chair 
Cute kitty!


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

coaster said:


> Definitely a tabby....she's got the classic "M" on her forehead.


She's an absolute dumpling, gorgeous as can be  and Tim is right she is a tabby girl, but remember the "M" stands for "Minxy" so you might have your hands full


----------

